# JComboBox und selektierter Eintrag



## Math55 (3. Nov 2004)

hi, ich habe ein problem mit der jcombobox.  der erste eintrag der combobox wird, wenn ich ihn das erste mal anwähle nicht registriert. ich muss also erst den zweiten nehmen, dann geht auch der erste. warum istd as so?

danke


----------



## thE_29 (3. Nov 2004)

Ich weiß net wirklich was du meinst, bei mir funktionieren die Comboboxen problemlos!

Kannste mal bisi Code oder Bilder dazu posten?


----------



## Math55 (3. Nov 2004)

ok...


```
String[] items = {"item1", "item2"};
    JComboBox cb = new JComboBox(items);
    cb.setEditable(true);
    
   
    MyItemListener actionListener = new MyItemListener();
    cb.addItemListener(actionListener);
    
    class MyItemListener implements ItemListener {
        // This method is called only if a new item has been selected.
        public void itemStateChanged(ItemEvent evt) {
            JComboBox cb = (JComboBox)evt.getSource();
    
            // Get the affected item
            Object item = evt.getItem();
    
            if (evt.getStateChange() == ItemEvent.SELECTED) {
                // Item was just selected
            } else if (evt.getStateChange() == ItemEvent.DESELECTED) {
                // Item is no longer selected
            }
        }
    }
```

so, wenn ich jetzt item1 aus der combobox wähle, wird das nicht erkannt, da es ja schon als erster eintrag ind er combobox steht.....weist du jetzt was ich meine?
gruß


----------



## thE_29 (3. Nov 2004)

Brauchst also nur Änderungen?

Weil in der ComboBox kann man ja eigentlich nichts deselecten


```
cb.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
        if(e.getActionCommand().equals("comboBoxChanged"))
          System.out.println("WAS AUSGEWÄHLT::  " + cb.getSelectedItem());
      }
    });
```

Das reagiert eigentlich immer...


----------



## Math55 (3. Nov 2004)

danke, probier ich mal...


----------

